# Here she is!!! im in love!



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

My little Lulu!  we went and picked her up on thursday, she is such a cutie! and so tiny! i was not expecting her to be so little <3 so far she seems to be doing very well. eating and drinking good, she is quilling though i think because i found a few quills last night and i see some pokeing in so she is a little huffy about that, but other then that she is such a good girl! i even woke up to a poop coverd wheel yesterday and today, YAY lol :lol: 
here are a few pics of her, i just love her! heehee

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0356.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0358.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0361.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0360.jpg

and heres her home sweet home
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... CN0354.jpg

and beware... there will be more pics later :lol: hehehe


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww, she's adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

She is the cutest hedgie I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww, she's so cute! I love her dark little mask! She looks just like chocolate, lol.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Could you add a golf ball for comparison? Did I see a smile in that first pic .


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

my goodness she is adorable!


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

She is a little sweetheart.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

heehee, thanks everyone! she is deffinitly a sweetie!
i will try and see if i have a golf ball or something around here and take more pictures


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!!! Sooo cute.


----------



## Mrs. TiggyWinkle (Dec 24, 2008)

She is adorable! And doing nothing for my fight against getting another hedgehog. :lol: 

Tiffany


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

ahhhhh soo cute! 
I was just wondering though. I noticed in your picture of her home you have a blanket down as bedding. How is it working when you clean the cage? Good?
Btw we have the same cage!!! =)
Again...SO CUTE!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's a fleece liner that's in the cage. Most hedgehog owners use them because they're cheaper and cleaner. You can either put a litter box in the cage and train the hedgehog to use it. Some hedgehogs flat out refuse to use a litter box, though, so you never know. Most will still poop and pee on their wheel, so what I've found that works really well for that is to take a paper towel, fold it in half, and slide it underneath Lily's wheel. It catches most of the pee and poop that comes off her wheel and the liner last a bit longer before needing to be changed out. I only have to do washing every other week, too.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

So does that mean then that they poop or pee just in a corner of the liner? Or all over? I guess I'm lucky that my guy likes the litterbox (even sleeps in it just after the litter is changed)
Thanks for being so helpful too!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks!,
lulu pretty much only goes potty on her wheel right now, but i have to change her liner like every 2 or 3 days because she always makes poopy prints everywhere :lol: 
i like them though, much prettier and heathier too,


----------

